# First project 70 GTO, numbers matching



## topgun828 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knows of a good machine shop in south Louisiana. I am planning on rebuilding the 400 and am looking for a shop to magna flux and clean her up. I am not sure how far to go with it. It is running ok now but not sure if it has ever been rebuilt. It has 90000 miles on it. I was wanting to do engine and tranny before the body work. Not much I can see but will have to be repainted. Any recommendations.


----------

